# strange!!NBT coding microphone number error!



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

the strangest thing!

Yesterday, I tried coding my 328M's NBT with 6NK function. However, an error message popped up!

it says, microphone number's condition parameter is wrong!!!

anyone has any clue?


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

I think 6NK is for the separate combox in the CIC based cars.

For NBT, try 6NS instead.


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

FrogmanF30 said:


> I think 6NK is for the separate combox in the CIC based cars.
> 
> For NBT, try 6NS instead.


i helped some other dude coding their cars, and 6NK is working with NBT. I'm sure....

anyway, strange.


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

it seems after 7/13, 6NK becomes 6NS, 6NL becomes 6AK. it might be the cause...


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

i have an F20, have cic or nbt?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> i have an F20, have cic or nbt?


What is your short VIN (Last 7)?


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

E874450

another question.......i have combos media or combos telematik?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> E874450
> 
> another question.......i have combos media or combos telematik?


You have CIC Head Unit, and it looks like even though you have 6NH Basic Bluetooth Option you have a Telematics Combox. If you have BMW Assist, you have Telematics Combox.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

i don't have bmw assist. but what i know if i have telematik combox? S8SCA Telematics access request,country-spec.??? S6AAA BMW TeleServices?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> i don't have bmw assist. but what i know if i have telematik combox? S8SCA Telematics access request,country-spec.??? S6AAA BMW TeleServices?


That is why I wrote it appears you have Telematics Combox, but without BMW Assist I really am not sure as these Option Codes are somewhat of a mystery. There is no reason though to have a Telematics Combox without BMW Assist, so yours may be a Media Combox, which is just fine anyway.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

but i this case can i add only 6NK? or another option about internet and control iphone?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> but i this case can i add only 6NK? or another option about internet and control iphone?


You add 6NK to get Enhanced Bluetooth.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

6ns?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> 6ns?


I told you what you needed. 6NS is for NBT Units, not your CIC unit.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

ok excuse me! nbt it is more new than cic?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> ok excuse me! nbt it is more new than cic?


Yes, NBT is the "Next Big Thing", and is the upgraded CIC Head Unit.


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

for 0713 vehicles, even the HU_Entry comes with 6NS and it is using MOST optical to communicate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

babyk said:


> for 0713 vehicles, even the HU_Entry comes with 6NS and it is using MOST optical to communicate


True, but no CIC has 6NS, which is what he has, and NBT with 6NS would be the equivalent of his.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi shawn, i check in my car that i have combox media .....which ones options can i add? 6nk and then?

Or......can i change in combox telematik?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> Hi shawn, i check in my car that i have combox media .....which ones options can i add? 6nk and then?
> 
> Or......can i change in combox telematik?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


6NK, that's its.

You can swap Combox Media with Combox Telematics, but there is absolutely no point in doing so unless you are trying to add BMW Assist, and even then I don't think BMW Assist will work with your VIN.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

on combos media what can i add? bmw online? bmw internet trough iphone? bmw apps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> on combos media what can i add? bmw online? bmw internet trough iphone? bmw apps?


A Combox is required for BMW Online, Internet and BMW Apps, and for BMW Online, specifically a Telematics Combox is needed as it is part of BMW Assist.

However, just having the Combox alone isn't enough to guarantee you can enable those things.


----------



## Kapitein Iglo (Feb 19, 2013)

I had the exact same error on a 03/2013 F31 with NBT (no build-in SIM). I thought it happened when trying to code concierge together with bmw live. Don't remember exactly but I am sure it had to to with combining some options.

Option X forces werte_1, option Y forces werte_2


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

which are CAFD for BMW Online, Internet and BMW Apps, and for BMW Online?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> which are CAFD for BMW Online, Internet and BMW Apps, and for BMW Online?


Whichever CAFD your Combox and Head Unit is currently using.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

Which code i search in svt ti add theese cafds?


Sent from BimmerApp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> Which code i search in svt ti add theese cafds?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp


You don't add CAFD's. Your ECU's already have CAFD's. You simply need to VO or FDL Code them.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

Which VO add in salapa elementi and which FDL code search in SVT?


Sent from BimmerApp


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

For extended bluetooth (6NK) bmw online, internet and bmw apps?


Sent from BimmerApp


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

I have F20 with Nav Pro, combox media!


Sent from BimmerApp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> Which VO add in salapa elementi and which FDL code search in SVT?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp





Seaisfreedom said:


> For extended bluetooth (6NK) bmw online, internet and bmw apps?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp





Seaisfreedom said:


> I have F20 with Nav Pro, combox media!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp


See my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70


----------

